# Corned Beef Jerky



## ironhorse07 (May 17, 2012)

This one was given to me by a old local butcher.

Corned beef brisket, $2.50 lb at Sam's








Defat, rinse, slice and into the dehydrator.







Jerky







Conclusions:

This sounded too simple, but it is good jerky and I got a good deal on the corned beef so what the heck.

I will do this one again. Next time I will select my corned a little better, this one was fatty and I got one where the flat and point come together, so I separated the two. This one tasted a bit salty to me, I would soak it for about an hour in clear water next time.

I took this to work to have the guys guinea pig for me and some said it was a bit salty and some said they like the salt, all said they liked it.

Thanks for lookin'

Doug


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 17, 2012)

looks great!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have done that myself...it sure is good flavored jerky.

Soaking it for an hour will help with the salt but dont soak it too long...

I soaked mine for 1/2 an hour and thought it was just right.

Good Job.

SOB


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 28, 2012)

Very Nice!

Big Lew BBQ


----------

